# Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich.—Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced the Wolfsburg Edition Jetta 2.0T. Volkswagen will produce approximately 12,500 of these special edition models. This new version Jetta 2.0T follows last year’s highly successful Wolfsburg Edition Jetta 2.5 L.
The Wolfsburg Edition Jetta 2.0T is value priced at $20,875 with a six-speed manual transmission, and $21,950 with an optional six-speed DSG automatic transmission.
*Full Story...*


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

Sounds like a solid car. I think the Wolfsburg always needs a turbo...


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (95mk3jetta8v)*

Hey remember when "wolfsbug" meant it was built in Germany and wasnt just a trim package. I had an 87 2dr Wolfsburg GLI. It was sick nasty!!


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (stomp.13)*

Sounds like this is the jetta luxury package that they've been selling in canada since 06, only with wolfburg badges
thats what my jetta is


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (munky18t)*

its VW havin a hard time selling cars now? sounds like any jetta to me only with “Wolfsburg Edition” badging on the side...


----------



## Spedracer4u (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (alexl0k0)*

alex its the jetta with a sporty trim and gti motor. 2.0T instead of 2.5L


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

SWEET!
20,875 with a six-speed manual transmission



_Modified by Space9888 at 7:01 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## xmodcentral.com (Sep 29, 2006)

does anybody know when this car will be available in the dealers?


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

SON OF A BIOTCH!!! 
VW couldn't have offered the 07 Wolfburgs w/ the smoked taillights and the Turbo w/ 6spd... 
WTF!!!


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

What's the big effin deal about this Wolfsburg?
Gosh I'm so keeping my 06...


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (lf06vwjtdi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for making it more like the mk4 wolfsburg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (lf06vwjtdi)*

dealers are already taking orders on this car, it should start arriving next month


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (Conejo GTI)*

Do you have order guides yet ? Jetta so assume chrome grill ? Any other options other than rear air bags ? Sunroof ? 
Thanks, 
DL


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (lf06vwjtdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_What's the big effin deal about this Wolfsburg?
Gosh I'm so keeping my 06...

Great sleeper car. Regular Jetta grille, w/GLI motor.


----------



## xmodcentral.com (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (Conejo GTI)*

Any idea what the car comes standard with.... maybe some HID's


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (WakeHead)*

More pics please.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

****, I just bought an '07 Wolfsburg late last year. Yes, now Wolfsburg is just a trim package, where older Burg's were sports packages. But the reason I said ****, is that I really wanted a Jetta with the 2.0t, but not the GLI. The original 2.0t outside the GLI, was available only as an '06 as a more luxury package, and more importantly, came with the DSG, again, an option that I wanted. Oh well, I guess I could check to see what they'll offer me on my '07.


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (gstrouse)*

want want want


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (Toby16custom)*

Meh. On its own it seems like a good buy, but as a Wolfsburg it's lacking. What happened to the GTI bucket seats and sport steering wheel, BBS wheels, and the GTI's sport suspension? I guess the GLI fills that role now that there's no VR6 like in the old GLI. I'll keep mine.


----------



## V.Dubbin' (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (alleghenyman)*

dangit... i just bought an 07 wolfsburg... now im derpressed


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (V.Dubbin')*

whoopty f-ing doo


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_dealers are already taking orders on this car, it should start arriving next month

Will the cold weather package be available?


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (wantacad)*

AWESOME! great deal and cheaper than the earlier 2.0T model. Agreed sport springs and seats should be standard but wow at that price what a deal (get the sport springs from DriverGear).
I got my car because it was the cheapest 4 door 2.0T DSG i could buy (cheaper than jetta/GLI) but this would be my choice now! Everyone has to agree this is way more 'wolfsburg' than the 2.5 with a free sunroof. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (dl7265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xmodcentral.com* »_does anybody know when this car will be available in the dealers?

they are in dealerships currently at limited numbers. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dl7265* »_Do you have order guides yet ? Jetta so assume chrome grill ? Any other options other than rear air bags ? Sunroof ? 

its basically an SE Jetta, with a 2.0T and DSG/6MT and Wolf badging. It has 07 GTI 17's.


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

This sounds like a low cost GLI to me. Oops, I bought a 2007 Wolfsburg - it's a good thing I still have my 2006.5 GTI. Get em quick boys and girls this is the must buy for 2008! Swap out the floppy suspension for an aftermarket version and you are good to go for less moolah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (SilverArrow GLI)*

I think this is it? assuming its not the 07?








from this article http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...to-us


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_I think this is it? assuming its not the 07?








from this article http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...to-us 


Those are 16" rims, aren't they? I wonder what the 17s on the wolfsburg will be.
Either way this is great...if has the 2.0T and a great price. Sweet.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (gravitymachine)*

the new WE comes with the 07 GTI wheels, as i said before.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
Great sleeper car. Regular Jetta grille, w/GLI motor.

well there already has been a 2.0T Jetta with a regular chrome grille. it was called the 2.0T Jetta from 05 and 06


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

thats great. the Jetta is getting cheaper and cheaper every year. sorta pissing me off because i payed that much bfore taxes for a Value Edition Automatic 
they were all priced like that, but now they seem to be cheaper. now they even offer the 2.0T in the WE. im jealous. and pissed off too. hell of a great deal though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm sure I'll be upgrading my `07 Wolfsburg 2.5L for an `08 Wolfsburg 2.0T. Have always been a fan of the Wolfsburg Edition's from the get go. When they came out with the 2.5L in `07 it made me wonder why...? The MK4 W. E. was equipt with a 1.8T, why not dump a 2.0T in the `07??? Some questions will never be anwered....


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

Awesome deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

this is going to be new car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just got to get one over here on the east coast


----------



## VRlyxT (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a sleeper car...
BTW, what/when was the last wolfie made in wolfsburg sold in the US?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (MrDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDubs* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a sleeper car...
BTW, what/when was the last wolfie made in wolfsburg sold in the US? 

Wouldn't that have been '91 or '92?


----------



## jlhct (Apr 14, 2004)

It sounds like exactly what I have, but an 07. A Jetta with the 2.0T, leatherette, with 6CD & sunroof as options.
Sounds like a great deal no matter what, it sounds like it'll be cheaper than what I paid.


----------



## ranasinghe.nuwan (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (firebrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firebrat* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for making it more like the mk4 wolfsburg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (gstrouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gstrouse* »_I just bought an '07 Wolfsburg late last year. Yes, now Wolfsburg is just a trim package, where older Burg's were sports packages. 

One has to distinguish between the "Wolfsburg" Trim Packages and the Wolfsburg Assembly Plant. The V.I.N. on a vehicle has a digit that identifies the assembly plant. That digit will tell you if the vehicle was assembled at VW's Wolfsburg assembly plant.
FYI, "Wolfsburg" has been a trim package since the early 1980s.
VW made Wolfsburg Edition VWs at their assembly plant in Pennsylvania.
They continued with these trim level editions with the Golfs & Jettas they made there as well. When the Pennsylvania plant closed they continued offering "Wolfsburg" trim packages on vehicles made at the Puebla, Mexico plant in 1989-1992. During the transition to production at Puebla VW moved the production of some models around to other plants. The vehicle's V.I.N. is the only true way to tell where a vehicle was assembled.




_Modified by charlier at 1:13 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (MrDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDubs* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a sleeper car...
BTW, what/when was the last wolfie made in wolfsburg sold in the US? 

Last year you could get a Jetta sedan made in Germany would be 1994, but they are rare.
The Jetta wagons are all made in the Wolfsburg plant, but I don't think they offer it with a Wolfsburg edition.
Passats have Wolfsburg edition as well, despite not ever being made there.
I've also seen a Corrado Wolfsburg edition once, but I don't think those ever made it stateside. Probably a couple other Wolfsburg cars that have been made, who knows?


_Modified by corradoken at 6:41 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (corradoken)*

aren't all Wolfsburg produced VW's VIN start WVW?


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_aren't all Wolfsburg produced VW's VIN start WVW?

No, that's all European built VW's, 11th digit tells factory. 11th digit W is Wolfsburg, K is Onsabruck, M is Puebla, E is Emden, P is Mosel, D is Bratislava, 4 is Curitiba, 8 is Dresden, V is Palmela or Westmoreland. These are just the ones I use the most.










_Modified by corradoken at 8:37 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

So, your saving 3k ish and loose 
1. honeycomb grill
2. steering wheel controls 
3. trip computer
4. Xenons
5. sport seats. and ? 
Assuming you can get a discount on a GLI and Wolfys are sold at Sticker,( special edition bla bla bla ) You loose all that equipment for about 1k. Is it still a good deal ?


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

Any chance they will be offering Leather Seats as an option???


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (dl7265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dl7265* »_So, your saving 3k ish and loose 
1. honeycomb grill
2. steering wheel controls 
3. trip computer
4. Xenons
5. sport seats. and ? 
Assuming you can get a discount on a GLI and Wolfys are sold at Sticker,( special edition bla bla bla ) You loose all that equipment for about 1k. Is it still a good deal ? 

If you don't like the honeycomb grill, and don't find the rest of the stuff necessary, but would still like a little more power, then yes, it's a good deal. I personally like the honeycomb and the GLI package, but I could understand why somebody would want the non GLI car with a more powerful engine. At first I didn't care for the chrome grill, and still I don't, but it can grow on you, and some people really like it.


----------



## purplecorrado1993 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (MrDubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OGSN0 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
Great sleeper car. Regular Jetta grille, w/GLI motor.

Sleeper car? The regular GLI with the GLI grille already doesn't get any attention.
This regular grilled car with the GLI motor is past sleeper car.
It's like.. I dunno, dead grandma on road keep driving away car.


----------



## OGSN0 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

It's more like Clay Aiken car instead of sleeper car.
It's invisible.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (davidch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidch* »_Any chance they will be offering Leather Seats as an option???

it has leatherette now, as standard on the SE jetta. no leather available.


----------



## Honda2VW (Feb 28, 2006)

Why the h3ll cant I find one of these things in a Manual?????


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

now im mad...i just spent 23,000+ on my 08 jetta 2.5 with the leatherette and sunroof with the cd changer and satelite radio.....VW just keeps stabbing me in the heart...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (corradoken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoken* »_
If you don't like the honeycomb grill, and don't find the rest of the stuff necessary, but would still like a little more power, then yes, it's a good deal. I personally like the honeycomb and the GLI package, but I could understand why somebody would want the non GLI car with a more powerful engine. At first I didn't care for the chrome grill, and still I don't, but it can grow on you, and some people really like it.

yup, i love mine. i used to like the honeycomb grill, but after talking to a GTI owner who absolutely HATED his and wanted to trade, ive learned to appreciate it more.... the honeycomb doesnt look good after a while.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThugginVDub ver.2.0* »_now im mad...i just spent 23,000+ on my 08 jetta 2.5 with the leatherette and sunroof with the cd changer and satelite radio.....


For that kind of coin you should've bought a Passat.


----------



## ycchan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (clintg60-16v)*

22K what a bargain


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: (Honda2VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda2VW* »_Why the h3ll cant I find one of these things in a Manual?????


Where are you finding any ? have you seen one on the shelves ?


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (clintg60-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clintg60-16v* »_

For that kind of coin you should've bought a Passat.









i wish i could have but they don't have manual


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThugginVDub ver.2.0* »_i wish i could have but they don't have manual

false.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (corradoken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoken* »_
If you don't like the honeycomb grill, and don't find the rest of the stuff necessary, but would still like a little more power, then yes, it's a good deal. I personally like the honeycomb and the GLI package, but I could understand why somebody would want the non GLI car with a more powerful engine. At first I didn't care for the chrome grill, and still I don't, but it can grow on you, and some people really like it.

i'm not a fan of the chrome either...(i still love my honeycomb) but you can easily modify it to look like a golf gt grille










_Modified by Rabbit5GTI at 6:15 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (Rabbit5GTI)*

The chrome doesn't look bad as long as it's accented properly (i.e. chrome strips on lower left/right/center grilles). Like Corrado said, it kind of grows on you.
The 2.0T W.E. will make a hell of a sleeper though. The 2.5L look with the chrome grille and halogen headlamps...but with a turbo charger under the hood.
Can't wait


----------



## xmodcentral.com (Sep 29, 2006)

When I buy this car the first thing im going to do is install the GT grill


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (dl7265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dl7265* »_So, your saving 3k ish and loose 
1. honeycomb grill
2. steering wheel controls 
3. trip computer
4. Xenons
5. sport seats. and ? 
Assuming you can get a discount on a GLI and Wolfys are sold at Sticker,( special edition bla bla bla ) You loose all that equipment for about 1k. Is it still a good deal ? 

Let's remember this is not something people will buy in place of a GLI. You forgot things like stiffer/lower suspension on the GLI. The steering wheel alone is a big thing.
As all WE Editions are geared towards, this is simply a "*Value Package*" car. You couldn't get a Jetta 2.0T with 17's for close to that price previously. Yes, it would be nice if it would follow more in the footsteps of the MKIV WE (sport seats, BBS wheels, etc), but you can't deny it's a great price for what it's equipped with.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
Let's remember this is not something people will buy in place of a GLI. You forgot things like stiffer/lower suspension on the GLI. The steering wheel alone is a big thing.
As all WE Editions are geared towards, this is simply a "*Value Package*" car. You couldn't get a Jetta 2.0T with 17's for close to that price previously. Yes, it would be nice if it would follow more in the footsteps of the MKIV WE (sport seats, BBS wheels, etc), but you can't deny it's a great price for what it's equipped with.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Check out my sig, it's like in the 70's we couldnt afford a hemi charger, But you could get a 440 six pack, bench seat, column shift, poverty hubcaps... all about the lightest weigh/HP ratio . Many people preferred the sleeper look, and apparently still do today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (dl7265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dl7265* »_

Check out my sig, it's like in the 70's we couldnt afford a hemi charger, But you could get a 440 six pack, bench seat, column shift, poverty hubcaps... all about the lightest weigh/HP ratio . Many people preferred the sleeper look, and apparently still do today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

some like the sleeper look, some like the sporty or "bad ass" look. 
i prefer the middle, lol. 
anyway, does anyone know if the 2.0T WE has the upgraded brakes from the GLI? i remember the previous 2.0T Jetta had it. 
the previous 2.0T Jetta had evrything minus HID, seats, stearing, extra trim, grille... as far as i know.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (mujjuman)*

these cars started arriving at dealers


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (Conejo GTI)*

Red/DSG arrived last 1/13, Wednesday in Ventura,CA. Yes, it was a surprise.


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (VWKoppi)*

Yesterday (02/18/08) our dealer received a Black 2008 Wolfsburg Edition 2.0L Turbo Jetta with DSG. Not too shabby.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (VWKoppi)*

anybody know what the break down on how many per color avaliable?
im looking at ordering a reflex silver in a 6spd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (vr6jetta)*

they come in 6speed manual?


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

can someone who actually got one at their dealership post some pics pls?


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_can someone who actually got one at their dealership post some pics pls?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

Drove 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T this morning. I was getting a new alternator for my 2003 Jetta GLX and they drove one onto the lot out of prep while I was waiting. Specs below:
2.0T Engine
DSG 6 speed Automatic
Black Exterior
Grey V-Tex Interiror
Manual Adjustable Seats
Manual Climatic AC/Heat
Wolfsburg badge on front quarter panel
17" Alloy Wheels (shown in pic above)
Sticker Price was $22,750
Overall nice car especially for the price. Drove very nice with plenty of power but not overally stiff. Much better than the 2.5/Auto in my opinion. The DSG takes a little getting used to. It will roll back when on an incline when in auto, but strangely stays in place when using tiptronic. The engine had plenty of power (very similiar to my '03 VR6), but the DSG was much more aggressive (than my '03 Auto).
I liked it a lot for the money, but am unable to give up my leather, electronic seats and climatronic. Since neither are optionally available in 2008 non-gli , I have decided to research some Package 2 2006 Jetta 2.0T that are available with low mileage.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (davidch)*

I have a similar car and it has been awesome in every respect.
The 2008 should sell like hot cakes


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

The sticker on the `08 W.E. Jetta is $22,900. It looks identical to the `07 W.E. Jetta, except for the engine/DSG trans.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T (davidch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidch* »_
Overall nice car especially for the price. Drove very nice with plenty of power but not overally stiff. Much better than the 2.5/Auto in my opinion. The DSG takes a little getting used to. *It will roll back when on an incline when in auto, but strangely stays in place when using tiptronic. * The engine had plenty of power (very similiar to my '03 VR6), but the DSG was much more aggressive (than my '03 Auto).

yup, the clutch stays "more engaged" in Tip-mode, but in D it stays "more disengaged". 
its still a wet [dual] clutch so it can stay at the "bite point" aka "more engaged" without stalling out. 
by "more disengaged" i mean the clutch isnt close the "bite point" and it is farther away from the catch point. 
ahh dammit. i hope you guys know what i mean by bite point and catch point... theyre the samething.


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

I just ordered a 2008 Wolfsburg Edition 2.0L FSI Turbo Jetta with a 6-Speed manual transmission yesterday!!! Should be in next week!!! And for everyones information...I spoke with a VW rep and they are only making 10-20 of the `08 Wolfsburgs with a manual transmission.


_Modified by VWKoppi at 6:02 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKoppi* »_I just ordered a 2008 Wolfsburg Edition 2.0L FSI Turbo Jetta with a 6-Speed manual transmission yesterday!!! Should be in next week!!! And for everyones information...I spoke with a VW rep and they are only making 10-20 of the `08 Wolfsburgs with a manual transmission.

_Modified by VWKoppi at 6:02 AM 2-22-2008_

out of 12,500 only 10-20 in manual


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*








That's what they told me. I don't know if they're pulling my chain or what. Who knows???.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKoppi* »_







That's what they told me. I don't know if they're pulling my chain or what. Who knows???.

im surprised to hear that.... but generally they make more autos than manuals because most people buy autos


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
im surprised to hear that.... but generally they make more autos than manuals because most people buy autos

ooooh... silly americanz!
oh wait... DSG > 6-speed... hmmmm.


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*2008 Volkswagen Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T*

Looking at the new Wolfsburg Jetta...it does have the nicer 6 disc radio with Satelite in it and the 17" 2006 GLI wheels. It does not have the chrome trim around the side windows though like the 07 did...kind of strange.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKoppi* »_I just ordered a 2008 Wolfsburg Edition 2.0L FSI Turbo Jetta with a 6-Speed manual transmission yesterday!!! Should be in next week!!! And for everyones information...I spoke with a VW rep and they are only making 10-20 of the `08 Wolfsburgs with a manual transmission.

_Modified by VWKoppi at 6:02 AM 2-22-2008_

you mind saying how much you got it for price wise?


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_
out of 12,500 only 10-20 in manual










I would imagine they mean 10 to 20 % of the 12,500 would be manual. Not actually 10 to 20 vehicles.


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

$21,990.00 I think it is...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKoppi* »_$21,990.00 I think it is...

im guessing thats sticker price.

_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_

I would imagine they mean 10 to 20 % of the 12,500 would be manual. Not actually 10 to 20 vehicles.



that makes much more sense.


----------



## Apexpredator01 (Feb 27, 2008)

If anybody is interested in a Silver 2008 Wolfsburg Manual Transmission in Southern California email me. 
[email protected]


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

I received my 08 Wolfsburg yesterday and it's beautiful. I will be putting different wheels on it though so if anyone is interested in the ones that come on it (2006 GLI 12 spoke) let me know. They are brand new and have no marks on them what-so-ever.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKoppi* »_I received my 08 Wolfsburg yesterday and it's beautiful. I will be putting different wheels on it though so if anyone is interested in the ones that come on it (2006 GLI 12 spoke) let me know. They are brand new and have no marks on them what-so-ever.

can we see some pics? maybe some interior as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Apexpredator01 (Feb 27, 2008)

The interior looks identical to any 2008 SE Jetta or 2007 Jetta Package 1. Leatherette, heated seats, 6 CD changer, Sat, ect.


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

I'll take some pics tomorrow when I get back in to work. I haven't taken delivery of the car yet (windshield needs replaced from trans damage). I'll take pics of the whole car and post em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 600KGolfGT (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

_The MK4 W. E. was equipt with a 1.8T, why not dump a 2.0T in the `07??? Some questions will never be anwered...._
My sentiments exactly. I own a 2003 Mk4 Wolfsburg 1.8T. When VW announced the 2007 Wolfsburg, I checked one out at the dealer - until I looked at the sticker and discovered the engine was the 150 hp five-banger.
I left the dealership scratching my head....







and asking myself - WTF was VW thinking. I'm glad they started coming to their senses with the 2008 Wolfsburg...

_Modified by 600KGolfGT at 8:19 PM 2-28-2008_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 600KGolfGT at 8:20 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

My thoughts exactly 600K


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKoppi* »_My thoughts exactly 600K

..yet you saw fit to buy an 07 W.E...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (corradoken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoken* »_
..yet you saw fit to buy an 07 W.E...









im seeing more and more MKV Jettas on the road. 
i miss mine bcause its in a shop getting repaired


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

sweet car! congratulations!!! seeing those pics made me miss my car alot........ i dont have leather though.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

this is kewl, now you dont have to spend $30k on a gli to get 2.0t and 6speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

thanks for the pics.. mine should be here in 2 weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

niice


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone have any pics of the Wolfie in gray? I can't decide whether to get it in gray or black.


----------



## beatle_aron (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwlady4life)*

i didn't realize these were so bad


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, they're not the best, but thanks so much for posting! You've definitely given me something to think about. I was originally thinking that the gray wouldn't look as good without the chrome around the side windows, but looks pretty nice! Are you happy with it, beatle_aron?


----------



## beatle_aron (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwlady4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlady4life* »_Yeah, they're not the best, but thanks so much for posting! You've definitely given me something to think about. I was originally thinking that the gray wouldn't look as good without the chrome around the side windows, but looks pretty nice! Are you happy with it, beatle_aron?

I love it love it love it!
My girlfriend I were debating the colors and we also liked the red but didn't like the way it looked with the darker tail lenses this year.
And I had a black car once and it was a _lot_ of work. If you have a garage rather than just the covered parking I have then it probably wouldn't matter.
I'm also digging the DSG trans. very nice.


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (beatle_aron)*

I am worried that the black will be a lot of work, but I do have a garage. I'll be getting a manual trans though. It's not easy to get these cars on the east coast right now...dealers don't seem to have them yet, the manual trans that is.


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

Not much mark up in these things. I was offered a little over $600 off as a "fleet deal". Says they are making $500 on it. Who else has price quotes ?


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

My brother and I are each looking for a WE in manual. Anyone know where we can find them?


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Introduces Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T ([email protected])*

New wheels on the 08 WE:



_Modified by VWKoppi at 2:26 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh no...I love the origional VW wheels.
They are fitted as standard on the Australian spec top of the range Jetta 2.0 TFSI.
Put them back on,these wheels look very after market,and spoil the looks of your goregous new Jetta.


----------

